# Creative wedding photos



## 123rfanna (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi peeps!

I love wedding season and recently wrote a piece showcasing some creative wedding photo ideas! Check it out and let me know what you think! Not every photo was shot by me, more like a curated piece from friends in the photography arena. Would love it if you guys have any other amazing shots to share as well!


----------



## gsgary (Apr 17, 2015)

I don't see anything from the same twee shots we see


----------



## terri (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi, I've removed your blog link.  If you'd like to contribute an article here, please post it in its entirety rather than link back to your blog.   See the Welcome thread in this section for the guidelines on how to post articles for TPF members.    Thanks!


----------



## kareen21 (Apr 22, 2015)

Waiting for TS responds...


----------

